
Record your terminal and share the recordings - potomak
http://ascii.io/
======
irq0
There are commandline tools for this :). Should be available on nearly every
UNIX OS.

script and scriptreplay.

"The script command appeared in 3.0BSD"

[http://linux.die.net/man/1/script](http://linux.die.net/man/1/script)
[http://linux.die.net/man/1/scriptreplay](http://linux.die.net/man/1/scriptreplay)

~~~
geocar
Script still (OSX) produces nonsense if you run vi in it.

------
MattJ100
I like it. I had a similar idea a while back, but for using output from the
already widely-available 'script' command.

I wonder if there was a technical reason to create a new 'recorder', or if it
was just a question of ease-of-use?

------
andyhmltn
This is a great idea! However, it has a few issues:

1) How do I make a screencast private? 2) There isn't a way to save this
locally. I don't really want to upload this to a site and then have to embed
it :-)

------
mtrimpe
Is there any reason for not using the existing terminal configuration of the
user?

I love the idea but I have a lot of aliases I use for development and not
having them is _quite_ inconvenient.

------
przemoc
OMG, such service was on my ToDo list for a long long time... but I never sit
down to actually do it.

Good job!

------
daemon13
when I go to here

[http://ascii.io/docs/record](http://ascii.io/docs/record)

in this section

"3\. Create profile (optional)"

I click this link

"Btw, see my profile."

which redirects me to this url

[http://ascii.io/~sickill](http://ascii.io/~sickill)

which gives

404

You shouldn't be here. Really.

You are welcome ;-)

------
mh-
can anyone recommend a service like this for realtime sharing?

~~~
daemon13
you can use tmux

~~~
mh-
sorry, to clarify: I'd like something web-based for the people viewing.

------
matthiasv
Reminds me of shelr.tv. Just with a better UI.

------
kasbah
Does it support Unicode?

